# The Cadet Poser Thread



## Michael OLeary (19 Jan 2006)

The thread regarding the Cadet poser was removed from this forum by me for the following reasons:

 - It immediately became unprofessional and undignified.

 - The tone it took on in no way contributed to the quality of these forums.

 - Links to his sites and guestbooks can easily be tracked back by a knowledgeable user of ISP, and it would NOT be good news for Mike Bobbitt to receive complaints that trolls on another site originated through links here.

 - There was no way it was going to improve.

While the intial poster's comment may have had validity, that point was easily lost in the storm of immaturity that followed.

Any similar threads will also be removed.


Mike
Staff


----------



## Burrows (20 Jan 2006)

Having read through some of the comments left in said guest book I am EXTREMELY DISGUSTED.  There was no need to post such offensive things.  Instead of attempting to guide the youth you simply attacked him.  While he is at fault, so are you.  There are no laws against posting stupid pictures of yourself on the internet, however there are laws against harassment.

You are all adults, teens, and represent the CF / Cadets.  You should know better.  Any futher pushing of the issue will result in a reprimand.

Kyle Burrows
Army.ca Staff


----------

